# Daytrading charts



## tasmanian (29 August 2007)

gday guys,

Just wondering what charting software others use, have heard about or recommend for day trading.

I would preferably like something that shows candlesticks but not essential.Also one that has your buy/sell orders on the chart page.

I saw a really impressive charting setup on a video on the net showing a live chart in candlestick form.This guy was trading off a platform where the candlesticks were forming in about 1-2min timeframe then swapping to the next candle.Doing his orders etc all off the same page.

It looked like a great setup.Any ideas on different charting programs for trading with would be greatly appreciated.I have plenty of time at the moment to check them all out so any ideas or tips would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance and good luck all


----------



## Joe Blow (29 August 2007)

Moved to 'Trading/Investing Resources' forum.


----------



## tech/a (30 August 2007)

I currently use VSA software Tradeguider R/T.
Has a candlestick function.
Around $2000 Aus and $120/mth Data feed. (e signal).
About to add Aget R/T as well off the same feed.
$5000 aus.


----------



## wayneL (30 August 2007)

Amibroker Pro ==>> $200

If any good at coding, it will do just about anything you want.

Sierrachart is another economical package. It will do lots of stuff too, but have to be able to do DLLs if you want anything fancy.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (31 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> Amibroker Pro ==>> $200
> 
> If any good at coding, it will do just about anything you want.
> 
> Sierrachart is another economical package. It will do lots of stuff too, but have to be able to do DLLs if you want anything fancy.




Wayne,

What would be the best / cheapest real time not end of day data feed, daytrading, for ami? 

Two issues:
1. quality (corrupt data a no,no)
2. reliability (service dropping out etc a no,no)


----------



## >Apocalypto< (31 August 2007)

I use the advanced tick charts, free from IG. work fine for me in day trading.


----------



## wayneL (31 August 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Wayne,
> 
> What would be the best / cheapest real time not end of day data feed, daytrading, for ami?
> 
> ...




Cheapest is IB data if a customer. There is only ever a problem if you want to use tick charts. Also limited history, about 20 days worth... but pretty good for $0 and will feed straight into AB

Best (IMO) is esignal, but not cheap.

This is for US markets, I don't know about Aussie markets. Now that IB is doing ASX, this might be a good source.

I use IB data and have no problems.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 September 2007)

Thanks Wayne.


----------

